
Microsoft: We Left Kinect's USB Port Unprotected on Purpose  - evo_9
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373107,00.asp
======
Xuzz
No, you left it unprotected so you didn't need to spend CPU cycles decrypting
it, even though you really didn't want to.

------
tejaswiy
Oh come on, this is like the 10th time I saw this post in the past 3 days!

